
Wokeademia - deafcalculus
https://johnhcochrane.blogspot.com/2020/01/wokeademia.html
======
AnimalMuppet
Scary stuff. Glad I'm not in academia, especially at UC.

What's really ironic is that, by making "commitment to diversity" the
standard, they could (at least in principle) hire nothing but straight white
males, if they all were ideologically committed to diversity.

